
Ask HN: Development environment for presentation/workshop? - Raed667
I&#x27;m going present some workshops where attendees are expected to &quot;code along&quot;.<p>Mostly Node&#x2F;JavaScript but it may vary.<p>The way I&#x27;m organizing this, is that each workshop has a &quot;starting project&quot; as well as some technical requirements to make it work. (Install node, run some npm scripts, have a certain DB, etc.. )<p>Is there a way I can share the project bundled in a development environment?<p>Maybe a VM that is a &quot;single click install&quot;, so that it has minimal implications on the participants&#x27; laptops, while at the same time allowing them to code easily and as transparently as possible?
======
mtmail
[https://www.vagrantup.com/](https://www.vagrantup.com/) and hope the
attendees install Vagrant and Virtualbox before they arrive (takes a bit to
download and might overload the network if everybody does it at the same
time). You can map directories from the virtual machine to the host machine so
the attendees can use their editor of choice for the coding.

~~~
Raed667
Thanks, from the description in looks like what I need.

The configuration "Vagrantfile" seems a bit complex, but I will give it a shot
and hope it ends up saving me time.

